# Windows 10



## robinchun (Jul 23, 2015)

I hope to be getting a free upgrade to Windows 10, if I do get it how will this affect my subscription lightroom cc?

Robin


----------



## clee01l (Jul 24, 2015)

It has no impact on LRCC Should there be changes necessary to LR, Adobe will send out an update.  I expect Adobe has already incorporated any changes into LRCC2015.1 that they found necessary for Win10.


----------



## robinchun (Jul 24, 2015)

So I don't have to do anything, reinstall or anything like that?

Robin


----------



## Ian.B (Jul 24, 2015)

if you want wouldn't mind, please let us know how Win 10 works out for you Robin  

As Cletus said; you should not have any dramas. Win10 should move everything over but make sure everything is back up


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Jul 24, 2015)

I'll just hold up a red flag and say Adobe haven't actually made any announcements about Windows 10 compatibility, so if it's a mission critical machine, you might just want to hold off until they officially support it.


----------



## robinchun (Jul 25, 2015)

Thanks Victoria..message understood

Robin


----------



## Ian.B (Jul 25, 2015)

Victoria Bampton said:


> I'll just hold up a red flag and say Adobe haven't actually made any announcements about Windows 10 compatibility, so if it's a mission critical machine, you might just want to hold off until they officially support it.



hard to think these big companies cannot work somewhat together so they are more prepared when the other releases new import stuff

Thanks for waving the red flag Victoria


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Jul 27, 2015)

Ian.B said:


> hard to think these big companies cannot work somewhat together so they are more prepared when the other releases new import stuff



It's quite likely that they already are and already have, but it's still not sensible to upgrade a mission critical machine on relatively untested software.


----------



## robinchun (Jul 29, 2015)

Got this message today re windows 10..would you take it from that that it would be ok with LRCC?







*Buy any eligible PC and upgrade to Windows 10 for free* It’s the Windows you know, only better. Windows 10 is so familiar and easy to use, you’ll feel like an expert, plus your apps look and work great in all modes, on all devices. It starts up and resumes fast, has more built-in security to help keep you safe, and is designed to work with software you already have.


----------



## DGStinner (Jul 29, 2015)

The system requirements from Adobe don't mention Windows 10 yet so if I were you, I'd wait until Adobe announces that they support Windows 10 before upgrading.


> Windows 7 with Service Pack 1, Windows 8, or Windows 8.1


https://helpx.adobe.com/lightroom/system-requirements.html


----------



## Driffert (Jul 30, 2015)

I upgraded to windows 10 last night and Lightroom CC is working fine.  Even seems a little faster


----------



## RikkFlohr (Jul 30, 2015)

https://helpx.adobe.com/creative-cloud/kb/Windows_10_compatibility_FAQ.html


----------



## robinchun (Jul 30, 2015)

Driffert said:


> I upgraded to windows 10 last night and Lightroom CC is working fine.  Even seems a little faster



Did you get it free, and did they notify you that it was ready for you to install?

Robin


----------



## Driffert (Jul 30, 2015)

Had a popup when I logged onto my computer last night saying it was ready to schedule the install.  You can either set a time or run immediately which is what I did.


----------



## robinchun (Jul 30, 2015)

Thanks Denny

Robin


----------



## theWeissGuy (Aug 1, 2015)

Upgraded my 8.1 system to Windows 10. Upgrade was flawless and cured a problem I was having with Creative Cloud updating. LR 6.1 & PS CC 2015 work smoothly and seem a bit faster. The only problem is that I can't update my profile on this forum with my new OS!


----------



## Man-Machine (Aug 2, 2015)

I got a notification about a CC update for compability with Windows 10. Downloaded the update and then updated to Windows 10. Works fine, but the interface has changed a little bit- the fonts, especially the Library Develop etc in the upper right corner is much bigger. Need to look into that as I'm sure it can be changed back to what it was before. Also the size of the panels have changed in relation to what it was before: the actual grid has less room while the side panels are bigger.
It's not a big problem, however, nothing I won't get used to if it cant't be changed back.


Edit: updated from Wndows 7.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Aug 4, 2015)

theWeissGuy said:


> The only problem is that I can't update my profile on this forum with my new OS!



Oooops, thanks for the reminder.


----------



## wblink (Aug 5, 2015)

Will my W7/32 uoprade to W10/64????


----------



## DaveS (Aug 5, 2015)

Nope... it will upgrade to w10/32.     

Once you've updated to 32 bit, you can download and re-install to 64 bit if you want.  
Once you "upgrade" to 10, you can (from the same hardware) do a clean re-install and it will activate without asking for a key.


----------



## DaveQ (Aug 5, 2015)

Lr CC 2015.1.1 is working just fine on my Win10 64-bit Pro system. I even find it slightly faster than on my Win8.1 system. I did not have to reinstall CC, Lr or Ps. All just worked. HTH!


----------



## robinchun (Aug 7, 2015)

Upgraded..all went well, no issues (currently) and looks good!

Robin


----------



## Hoggy (Aug 7, 2015)

Just like to add my experience with upgrading this Win7/64 laptop to Win10/64..

It seemed to upgrade my AMD video card driver to presumably the latest one..  LR started crashing often, mainly when switching back TO the develop module.  I found an obscure solution via Adobe forums to change the Gaming/3D Application Settings of the graphics card, under 'Frame Rate Control' to always Wait for Vertical Refresh, and to use OpenGL Triple Buffering.  Solved all the crashing issues and seems to be working fine now.

The thread I found that on also seemed to hint at such a thing working for Nvidea too, if one is having problems..  It's just that those settings are found elsewhere.


----------



## HawaiianEye (Aug 8, 2015)

Man-Machine said:


> I got a notification about a CC update for compability with Windows 10. Downloaded the update and then updated to Windows 10. Works fine, but the interface has changed a little bit- the fonts, especially the Library Develop etc in the upper right corner is much bigger. Need to look into that as I'm sure it can be changed back to what it was before. Also the size of the panels have changed in relation to what it was before: the actual grid has less room while the side panels are bigger.
> It's not a big problem, however, nothing I won't get used to if it cant't be changed back.
> 
> Edit: updated from Wndows 7.




Both side panels are individually sizable, left and right-wise to a certain degree in Windows 7. Just the normal windows style, grab and stretch method. Have you tried shrinking them up a bit?


----------



## Roy Mathers (Aug 8, 2015)

This another thumbs up for the Windows 10 upgrade - I upgraded a couple and a recently installed LR works just fine.


----------



## robinchun (Jul 23, 2015)

I hope to be getting a free upgrade to Windows 10, if I do get it how will this affect my subscription lightroom cc?

Robin


----------



## awp (Aug 9, 2015)

Upgarded to Windows 10 and all seemed good BUT now trying to process new images and I'm struggling.  The develop module just hangs and I have to force a shut down and re-launch.  NOT good!  I have Lightroom 6.1.1.

EDIT:: Just checked again on my laptop and it works perfectly - so this is almost certainly a display driver issue.  Downloading latest video drivers now.


----------



## Den (Aug 9, 2015)

Running W10 for a week now. No issues with LR 6.1


----------



## awp (Aug 9, 2015)

Panic over - updated video driver sorted it!  Back to work.

Edit:: 3 pics edited perfectly - then when I press '8' to set label green on the 4th one - it freezes again - black screen and I have to force it to close via task manager!  Any ideas?


----------



## clee01l (Aug 9, 2015)

awp said:


> Panic over - updated video driver sorted it!  Back to work.
> 
> Edit:: 3 pics edited perfectly - then when I press '8' to set label green on the 4th one - it freezes again - black screen and I have to force it to close via task manager!  Any ideas?


Is GPU acceleration on or off?  What happens if you switch GPU modes?


----------



## awp (Aug 9, 2015)

Use graphics processor is ON - when I try to untick the box - it freezes and I get (Not Responding)  :(


----------



## awp (Aug 9, 2015)

also what is weird is it just let me edit 3 or 4 pictures - normally - and then errored again on the last one!

EDIT :: - it's now letting me edit 3 pics at a time - then freezes - some sort of video memory problem?  This card only has 1 Gb memory I think. Do I need to get a new video card?


----------



## Jimmsp (Aug 9, 2015)

awp said:


> also what is weird is it just let me edit 3 or 4 pictures - normally - and then errored again on the last one!
> 
> EDIT :: - it's now letting me edit 3 pics at a time - then freezes - some sort of video memory problem?  This card only has 1 Gb memory I think. Do I need to get a new video card?



Quite possibly. Turn off the GPU acceleration and see what happens.


----------



## awp (Aug 9, 2015)

This time it did let me turn OFF GPU acceleration - and that seems to have fixed it!  I have 100 more to process so if there are no problems with that lot - I'll accept it's fixed!  Thanks for the assistance!


----------



## clee01l (Aug 9, 2015)

awp said:


> Use graphics processor is ON - when I try to untick the box - it freezes and I get (Not Responding)  :(


I think for now, GPU acceleration needs to be off. If unchecking the box causes the computer to freeze, I'm not sure how to make that happen.  I think your Video Card mfg is still delivering bad video drivers.  There may be an older version that can be installed that won't cause the computer to crash, but this will have to be between you and the video manufacturer. 

Getting a different card may help, and again it may just introduce more problems. You don't need more than 1GB of graphics RAM, so don't waste money when you don't know if a different card will solve your problem.  The real problem is a lack of uniformity. There are many different motherboards and CPU and GPU combinations that there is no standard H/W set that is guaranteed to work in the Windows environment.  Add to that the uncertainties of the impact of other hardware as well as other active apps and you really are doing little more than pissing on windmills.


----------



## Hoggy (Aug 9, 2015)

Copying and Pasting a solution that has seemed to solve this for many (mainly for AMD, at least).
::::::

I found a solution via the Adobe forums, while still being able to use the LR GPU facilities.  It may seem obscure, but it has worked for many people it seems...  Even if you are using the latest 15.2 AMD drivers!  (I'm pretty sure it was the Win10 upgrade that installed the latest driver.)

If you go to the AMD Catalyst Control center, under the Gaming-> 3D Application Settings tab - and then under "Frame Rate Control"..  Change "Wait For Vertical Refresh" to "Always On", and change "OpenGL Triple Buffering" to "On".

The crashes stopped and LR seems smoother too - with no 'flickering black box' when changing images in Develop.


----------



## awp (Aug 9, 2015)

Set it up exactly as you suggested and that's working too!   thank you!


----------



## mikecox (Aug 9, 2015)

Driffert said:


> I upgraded to windows 10 last night and Lightroom CC is working fine.  Even seems a little faster


I read that Win 10 has improved graphics handling; makes fewer calls for resources and is faster.


----------



## awp (Aug 9, 2015)

Too early for me to say Mike. I'll know in a couple of days.


----------



## DaveQ (Aug 9, 2015)

awp said:


> Use graphics processor is ON - when I try to untick the box - it freezes and I get (Not Responding)  :(


I found a workaround to untick the GPU box...create a new empty catalog, open it, then go and untick. Once done, return to your existing catalog, and delete the new empty one.


----------



## robinchun (Aug 11, 2015)

I upgraded to W10 and all's well..however when in lightroom cc preferences and under system info it states my operatimg system is W8.1!..any ideas?

Robin


----------



## Hoggy (Aug 11, 2015)

robinchun said:


> I upgraded to W10 and all's well..however when in lightroom cc preferences and under system info it states my operatimg system is W8.1!..any ideas?
> 
> Robin



Says that here too..  They probably just haven't added recognition for it to LR yet.


----------



## Jim Wilde (Aug 11, 2015)

I expect that's correct. Let's wait for the next update to see if it's fixed then.


----------



## robinchun (Aug 11, 2015)

It also says GPU disabled due to errors..windows says I have the right driver and up to date?

Robin


----------



## Jim Wilde (Aug 11, 2015)

That usually means that your video card isn't compatible in some way.


----------

